# If nothing was standing in your way, what would you do for a career?



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

What's your real ambition and why?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If _nothing _ was standing in my way (eg: my entire personality, ability + the anxiety,) there are a bunch of things I'd want to do.

Make music videos, make video games (art + programming + music,) be a musician and perform live, write a novel, create art work (digital + traditional,) make more YouTube videos (edit/upload the ****ing ton of video footage I already have,) get into photography more too.

I used to like the idea of acting as well, but it's not really appealing to me as much anymore.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Filmmaker, followed by professional musician. Why? It's just what I'd want to do. I consider myself to be a creative person and those are my main artistic interests.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Paramedic would be probably be at the top. 

Why -- I think happiness is best found in helping others, and I'd imagine a career where I'd be helping people get through what's likely the worst days of their lives would be very rewarding.

Realistically, my 'best case scenario' is probably something in mental health.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Nothing. Why would I want to work?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Pirate. Not the modern kind, the old school kind with all the sea shanties and keelhauling.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Just Lurking said:


> Why -- I think happiness is best found in helping others, and I'd imagine a career where I'd be helping people get through what's likely the worst days of their lives would be very rewarding.


Same, I had wanted to work at a legal aid office, really I want to provide legal help and counseling to low income women. I still have that goal but obviously a lot of setbacks and it seems like I might just never end up having a real career.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it would be great to be involved in some biology research career, like entomology, zoology, herpetology, or more so conservation biology or study of ecology. I've always been interested in the concept of going remote areas and study/track the behavior of different animals or even studying animals in a controlled atmosphere like a lab.

My current career path has almost nothing to do with it besides being under the stem umbrella but I've always fantasized about being a biologist and spend a lot of my spare time watching documentaries and following recent studies on it. My family is very stringent on degrees and careers and so I guess I was always afraid to go that direction in fear that there was nothing waiting for me.

Another dream career is becoming a comic book artist, (or I used to dream of being a mangaka or manhwaga when I was a teen, the cringe...), or even an illustrator. I still halfheartedly want to write my own comic book (singular), but I kind of let up that dream when I realized I don't have the work ethic or will to constantly practice and also push my art. But the idea of becoming a cover artist for comics is still really appealing to me.

If we're talking about a career that isn't based on reality then an old timey apothecary (that works in a place that looks like this) who is secretly a witch and sells magic potions as a secret side job.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I suppose if my limited cognitive capacity weren't in my way, I'd absorb all of human knowledge and operate as a supercomputer advancing all fields and technologies and simultaneously building infrastructure of every type for the purpose of increasing my capabilities. In short, I would be always trying to push my limitations. I suppose that's not really much different than the way things already are, but that's the consequence of a generous interpretation of the question. Strictly speaking there is no self-consistent answer. Existence implies limitations. It implies finitude. 

I know that's not what you're asking, but I had to have some fun with it.  ... But it does highlight this: if you can't be happy because of obstacles in themselves, then happiness is out of the question.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

That's not fair guys.....

Completely fantastical being a xenobiologist in a science fiction type universe like Star Trek would be interesting, or anything that involves magic/super mutant abilities.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always wanted to be one of those people on the frontline of emerging diseases like when there's an Ebola outbreak to figure out where it's coming from and what's causing it. I also wanted to someone that got to travel in space for whatever reason. I think it's kind of depressing not getting to set foot off the planet I was born on. If you want something more realistic I'd just like to help people without concerning myself with my various weaknesses that seem to keep me confined to this box.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like working. I'd just volunteer and explore my hobbies if I didn't need money. Volunteer at a cat shelter I guess. 

If I still needed money....something in medicine. Medicine turns me on. I also like animals but I don't know if I'd want to be a veterinarian. Definitely would not do what I'm currently doing. :no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Same, I had wanted to work at a legal aid office, really I want to provide legal help and counseling to low income women. I still have that goal but obviously a lot of setbacks and it seems like I might just never end up having a real career.


Sounds like a very worthy career and a realistic long-term goal.

How do you eat an elephant...

One bite at a time...

One step at a time. Keep pushing through.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

I have no ambition, my only goal in life is to escape my anxiety. F**k I hate myself, I don't understand myself at all. Lost in the sea of ambitious career-minded individuals, when all I want is a moments peace.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok, somewhat realistically, I need a lot of variety, so probably not a single career (or a career with a lot of variety built in). Multiple businesses perhaps, or be doing multiple things. My temperament isn't particularly suited to the environment I find myself in, sadly, and I consider my personality to be more of a problem for me that my social problems.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

If there was nothing standing in my way, I'd probably say professional football player (soccer player, Americans) in La Liga (the top Spanish division), with the position of goal keeper. That would be a good way to make a lot of money whilst reducing the risk of taking significant damage, and I wouldn't find it boring like I would other jobs, and the hours would be good. Plus because it's in Spain they would have a Christmas break, and the weather would be a lot nicer. Retire at 38 a very rich man.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Pokemon Trainer.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

business owner so I wouldn't have to deal with office politics for the most part.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Witchblade said:


> Same, I had wanted to work at a legal aid office, really I want to provide legal help and counseling to low income women. I still have that goal but obviously a lot of setbacks and it seems like I might just never end up having a real career.


I didn't mention it in the thread where we were talking about student loan debt, but I graduated from law school, as well. I just try not to tell people that, because when you graduate from law school and don't work in the legal field, it always generates a really difficult conversation where the other person just doesn't get it because they think all lawyers come right out of law school making 6 figures. But I had somewhat similar interests to yours at the time, as well. My first summer internship was at a legal aid office, and my second one was at a civil rights organization. Just could never get hired as an attorney, which I don't think was bad for me, personally, other than financially. But being an attorney definitely wasn't/isn't right for me, even though I am very interested in social issues.

Anyway, I bring this up to you because I had a lot of problems after graduating from law school, but things are a lot better now and I feel like I've finally found a good career for myself.

Honestly, if I could do anything, I'd be a writer. I do write and have for years, but it'd be different...I'd be settled at some type of publication publishing several articles a week as a full-time, decently-paying career and writing books on the side. I do really like what I do now, though (web content and marketing management).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you guys pass the bar exam?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

BrokeTech said:


> I didn't mention it in the thread where we were talking about student loan debt, but I graduated from law school, as well. I just try not to tell people that, because when you graduate from law school and don't work in the legal field, it always generates a really difficult conversation where the other person just doesn't get it because they think all lawyers come right out of law school making 6 figures.


Oh that's cool, didn't think I'd meet another lawyer on here. It sucks because I went to a "tier 1" school (of course even that kinda sucks in the current legal job market) so there are a lot of people from my class who are in really respectable jobs, making 6 figures in their first, or in public service jobs actually making a difference. Of course there are still a lot more who didn't do so well, and some who aren't even in the legal field. And then there's me, who just plain doesn't even work  I could have gone to a lower ranked school and had no debt, if I knew I wasn't going to end up working then that would have been better.



> But I had somewhat similar interests to yours at the time, as well. My first summer internship was at a legal aid office, and my second one was at a civil rights organization. Just could never get hired as an attorney, which I don't think was bad for me, personally, other than financially. But being an attorney definitely wasn't/isn't right for me, even though I am very interested in social issues.


Legal aid office both summers, and I did a clinic in family advocacy, and I worked on a journal but didn't publish (not law review). Even though it's not what I wanted I participated in the employer match and got nothing, I had 3 interviews and I bombed each one. I hoped to find something at the public interest career fair at columbia, but again nothing. After that I figured I'd find something after I passed the bar but still didn't. I'm presently not looking for work though, for mental and physical health reasons that I don't feel like going into. I'm not sure what to do but law seems out of the question at this point.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Did you guys pass the bar exam?


LOL, this is one of the questions I hate when I tell people I went to law school, another reason I don't bring it up, lol.

But no worries. I applied for jobs all over the country when I graduated, so it made no sense for me to take one bar exam before getting something. I know people who took one state's bar, then decided they wanted to work in a different state and/or the market was better in another state, and then they had to go back prepare for another bar exam and pay more money for it. I know someone right now going through that. Personally, I wanted to take the bar once and be done with it. I got a couple of interviews for jobs but just never got offers, and then my private loans were coming due...so I just said "forget it" and applied for a job outside my field, got it and the rest was history.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

Witchblade said:


> Oh that's cool, didn't think I'd meet another lawyer on here. It sucks because I went to a "tier 1" school (of course even that kinda sucks in the current legal job market) so there are a lot of people from my class who are in really respectable jobs, making 6 figures in their first, or in public service jobs actually making a difference. Of course there are still a lot more who didn't do so well, and some who aren't even in the legal field. And then there's me, who just plain doesn't even work  I could have gone to a lower ranked school and had no debt, if I knew I wasn't going to end up working then that would have been better.
> 
> Legal aid office both summers, and I did a clinic in family advocacy, and I worked on a journal but didn't publish (not law review). Even though it's not what I wanted I participated in the employer match and got nothing, I had 3 interviews and I bombed each one. I hoped to find something at the public interest career fair at columbia, but again nothing. After that I figured I'd find something after I passed the bar but still didn't. I'm presently not looking for work though, for mental and physical health reasons that I don't feel like going into. I'm not sure what to do but law seems out of the question at this point.


Shoot, I went to a top 10 law school, lol. So, I definitely see classmates with great jobs, and some of them are married to each other...so, between the two of them, they have a picture-perfect existence on Facebook. I do know that some of them have struggled at various points, though, and not everyone easily got a job. I agree, though--I got a full-tuition scholarship to a lower-ranked tier 1 school and would be a lot better off had I gone there instead of the top 10 school, even though I still would have had some debt...but it'd probably be paid off by now.

I worked on a journal, too, not law review (did not try for law review--at my school, anyone could try out for law review). Also got nothing out our on-campus interviews both 1L and 2L years. One of my friends had the same GPA I did, both under average for our school, but she had more "personality" and so got one or two offers during OCI. I went to a public interest fair in Chicago, got nothing--one of the interviewers told me they don't usually hire new lawyers for public interest positions, so that might be one of your problems because it seems a lot of lawyers I know in public interest worked in law firms first and then moved over to public interest full time. I tried some public interest/civil rights fellowships and figured I'd have my best luck with something like that, did do a couple of interviews, but didn't get hired. Even applied for some clerkships, even though I knew I didn't want to clerk.

Well, let me know if you want to discuss anything in private. I didn't work for, like, well over a year and a half after graduating from law school, and then it was a job that anybody could get just so I could make some money...very embarrassing, especially relative to most of my classmates.


----------



## DazedSpore (Dec 27, 2016)

to be a scientist, always have a fascination with learning and exploring. My 5th word I learned was 'why'


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Paramedic would be probably be at the top.
> 
> Why -- I think happiness is best found in helping others, and I'd imagine a career where I'd be helping people get through what's likely the worst days of their lives would be very rewarding.
> 
> Realistically, my 'best case scenario' is probably something in mental health.


i hope you eventually pursue being a paramedic.....really great profession!!!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Teaching, preferrably at a University level. I've always loved teaching others things, or any things involved in helping others so I think I would love to be one if it didn't mean I'd be surrounded for hours a day around others that are around or at the ages of people I've felt the most judged by. I could do at least substitute teaching, but it seems that's even worse. Too many subs I've had at high school seem to have been treated like ****. 

I'd like to do DJing at a club too. Doesn't seem to hard of a thing to learn but then I heard it's a very sociable-requiring job..

I've always been fond of stand up comedy and would like to try my hand at that, but I feel I'm just too unfunny.  I've never been able to tell a joke to save my life, anyway. 

Journalism felt like it could be my calling at one point. When I took Journalism in high school my teacher seemed to really notice my writing as well, but I felt saddened that I might never be able to pursue it more seriously because it was far from suitable for the likes of me - so closed in, quiet, etc.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The other day a plane went over and it was low enough for me to really get a feel for how big it was. Just the way it sort of banked off to one side - it was like he was driving a very big car, up in the sky.

I think it must feel amazing to be in control of something like that - so I'd probably be a pilot.

Other than that, I'd just take being a businessman earning as much as humanly possible - so I can go wherever I want whenever I feel like it.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Loads! Fictional author, historian, public transport company CEO, football (soccer) manager to name a few.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

If nothing were standing in my way I would do ...... nothing, at least nothing of note.

Why? I don't find being a part of the workforce fulfilling. Even if you were doing something more favorable to your sensibilities, you typically have to work 40 plus years, if you start in your 20's, day in day out; giving up a sizable amount of your income to taxes and most of the rest to other expenses such as bills. The rest of the income, if there is any left, is usually spent on some unnecessary expenditure often inspired by our rancid desire for materialistic objects and impressing others.

We are slaves to the system.

What I plan on doing is figuring out a way to work as minimally as possible. Maybe stocks, investments, double jobs for a certain time and then disappearing from society. I do plan on living a comfortable life sooner rather than later.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Anywhere from veterinary school to acting or dancing. Probably more so vet school.


----------



## DustyShinigami (Jun 18, 2017)

Either be in a successful rock/metal band, be a game developer, be an author, or work with computers in some way.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

A guitar God like Steve vai


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I enjoy working in supply chain. It's interesting and kind of different. If I were more intelligent and had the financial capability, I would like to study to be an industrial engineer.


----------



## Ramintafromlt (Jun 19, 2015)

Graphic and web designer, professional fire spinner, if it is not a thing i would make it a thing 

But future is yet in frint of me, so i think i can make my dreams become reality


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Egyptologist.
- because I like all things to do with Egypt~

Pokemon Trainer
- just because <3 almost a part time job atm anyway xD


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Social work(therapy and advocacy,) singing/performing and investigator lmao.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Working in the tv, film industry, entering politics at a local or national level or running a successful business. Why because my current hobbies and interests are centred around those things.


----------



## TangentialPoint (Aug 12, 2017)

BrokeTech said:


> Shoot, I went to a top 10 law school, lol. So, I definitely see classmates with great jobs, and some of them are married to each other...so, between the two of them, they have a picture-perfect existence on Facebook. I do know that some of them have struggled at various points, though, and not everyone easily got a job. I agree, though--I got a full-tuition scholarship to a lower-ranked tier 1 school and would be a lot better off had I gone there instead of the top 10 school, even though I still would have had some debt...but it'd probably be paid off by now.
> 
> I worked on a journal, too, not law review (did not try for law review--at my school, anyone could try out for law review). Also got nothing out our on-campus interviews both 1L and 2L years. One of my friends had the same GPA I did, both under average for our school, but she had more "personality" and so got one or two offers during OCI. I went to a public interest fair in Chicago, got nothing--one of the interviewers told me they don't usually hire new lawyers for public interest positions, so that might be one of your problems because it seems a lot of lawyers I know in public interest worked in law firms first and then moved over to public interest full time. I tried some public interest/civil rights fellowships and figured I'd have my best luck with something like that, did do a couple of interviews, but didn't get hired. Even applied for some clerkships, even though I knew I didn't want to clerk.
> 
> Well, let me know if you want to discuss anything in private. I didn't work for, like, well over a year and a half after graduating from law school, and then it was a job that anybody could get just so I could make some money...very embarrassing, especially relative to most of my classmates.


Eh, another lawyer here guys... This thread has definitely made me feel like much less of a weirdo.

To answer the thread, if it happened that I was not limited by any personal or financial factors, I would either build robots or spaceships, or ideally both.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

If it weren't for SA (obviously) and a list of other deterrence factors I'd want to be an ambassador or an interpreter.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd run the best amusement park ever.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I'd be an architect. But I settled for studying its easier-to-grasp cousin.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

TangentialPoint said:


> Eh, another lawyer here guys... This thread has definitely made me feel like much less of a weirdo.
> 
> To answer the thread, if it happened that I was not limited by any personal or financial factors, I would either build robots or spaceships, or ideally both.


I just have a law degree. I have never practiced law. What about you?

I tried the "build robots" thing, essentially, lol. In other words, I tried to switch to programming as a career, and that didn't really work out, either. It's very hard to get a foot in the door into that field, but everyone always makes it sound like there are all these great jobs and employers are desperate for people who can code. Um, they're desperate for intermediate and senior-level coders, lol.


----------



## LisaWinchester (Aug 14, 2017)

If NOTHING was standing in my way, I would go and become an actress. I love acting and I'm not bad at it.


----------



## TangentialPoint (Aug 12, 2017)

BrokeTech said:


> I just have a law degree. I have never practiced law. What about you?
> 
> I tried the "build robots" thing, essentially, lol. In other words, I tried to switch to programming as a career, and that didn't really work out, either. It's very hard to get a foot in the door into that field, but everyone always makes it sound like there are all these great jobs and employers are desperate for people who can code. Um, they're desperate for intermediate and senior-level coders, lol.


I guess strictly speaking I also have never practiced as a lawyer in a law firm. I'm just a legal consultant of sorts and do lots of research-heavy stuff in completely random areas. Also I'm over here on the old continent and not in the US so the market might be somewhat different.

How did you approach switching to programming? I'm also quite interested in this possibility, mainly because I know a few programmers who seem super happy with their work, hardly ever do overtime and get paid pretty decently, sometimes in spite of never going to uni. I guess this is a field where you have to be happy to tinker with your own projects in your free time in order to gain some relevant experience though.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

TangentialPoint said:


> I guess strictly speaking I also have never practiced as a lawyer in a law firm. I'm just a legal consultant of sorts and do lots of research-heavy stuff in completely random areas. Also I'm over here on the old continent and not in the US so the market might be somewhat different.
> 
> How did you approach switching to programming? I'm also quite interested in this possibility, mainly because I know a few programmers who seem super happy with their work, hardly ever do overtime and get paid pretty decently, sometimes in spite of never going to uni. I guess this is a field where you have to be happy to tinker with your own projects in your free time in order to gain some relevant experience though.


I did some online classes and a couple of old-fashioned in-class classes to learn, really, C++, Objective-C, JavaScript, CSS, Java. And I did one of those online coding bootcamps. The Objective-C class was horrible, so I didn't really learn much with that one. And the sites and programs I created while learning are projects I included on my resume. I got a few interviews but kind of blew all of them because their interview processes are so different from what I'm used to. One of them really was way too advanced for a beginner.

I think you can get a junior-level job in the US if you're either above junior level even without work experience, in the right location (i.e. city/state) and/or are willing to take a lot less money. One job I interviewed for told me they look for people to train every year, and they pay them $10/hr while they're training them, which is a ton lower than what the majority of junior-level programmers get even in the cheap area I live in. Another job would have paid me, like, $35000-40000/yr, which is also kind of low for where I live. And there's this placement business called LaunchCode in Missouri that pays $15/hr if you can pass all their testing, but they place you in cities that are more expensive than where I live (which I would not be able to afford). I don't have a problem with taking less money to start, but I just don't think I could ever pass a standard employment coding test on the spot or timed.

I noticed that some countries in Europe seem to have apprenticeships. We do, too, but they are very hard to get. I applied to some and got no responses. You might want to do some Google searches on programming apprenticeships in your country.


----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

Painter.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I would be an inventor with endless amounts of capital. There is no better feeling than figuring out a way to do something that everyone thought was impossible.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

BrokeTech said:


> I just have a law degree. I have never practiced law. What about you?
> 
> I tried the "build robots" thing, essentially, lol. In other words, I tried to switch to programming as a career, and that didn't really work out, either. It's very hard to get a foot in the door into that field, but everyone always makes it sound like there are all these great jobs and employers are desperate for people who can code. Um, *they're desperate for intermediate and senior-level coders,* lol.


What would you class as an intermediate level coder? My son has only been coding in an actual job for a year or so although he did a Computer Science degree at Uni. It was pretty good as they even give them a year of paid employment as part of the course - he did his interstate working for a Governmet Department.

He did have a bit of trouble finding a job when he first finished his course though - and the first job he had the boss wanted him to work back late, and even come in on the weekends sometimes - all for no extra pay. My son was told that was quite common but he still told him to shove it. After a month or two he found his current job - they asked him to work in the office for literally a few days and then he could just do it from home if he didn't feel like coming in anymore.

He's currently in Hong Kong - after a few months in Seoul and Japan with his girlfriend. He just sends his work in by email I guess. Lucky boy.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not too sure. I think something to do with mental health or health in general. I want to help people. Helping others brings me comfort.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

hm...

game programmer, for one or two games.

philosopher and activist.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing standing in my way...not even money ?
I would be a paediatrician. I would pay for my gf to be a neurosurgeon. If nothing was standing in my way financially she wouldn't be my gf, she would be my wife.

Then at 60 I would retire from active practise and become a college professor...

That's the dream


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I wanted to be an artist / graphic designer once, but I don't think the level of enjoyment would be worth the financial struggles that come with being an artist. If money weren't an issue that'd be the field I'd pick. Maybe once I retire. The career I'm pursuing is good enough for now. It has that balance of being fitting for an introvert and requiring just the right of social interaction to not eventually become a total shut in.


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Probably learn to play some instruments, and be a singer-songwriter for my own pleasure. I'd do standup comedy if I had any courage too lol.


----------



## Tomboy27 (Aug 27, 2017)

I would finish for occupational therapy. I love the multitasking, working with all types of people, and it can be a very creative field.


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd be an astronaut for sure

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

If absolutely nothing were standing in my way, I would still want to do nothing for a career.

I don't want to work period!

My ideal life would be to live in some remote cabin off the grid in terms of reliance upon company provided services such as light, water, heating and I would have my own forms of those services such as wind turbines, solar panels, water wells et cetera et cetera.

The only "service" from a company I would want is internet for my video games and general meandering around the web.

I suppose I have an interest in a myriad of things; acting, music, writing, game design; But even if I had nothing stopping me, no depression, no anxiety I would only pursue these ventures until I had more than enough saved up to live that recluse life style.

I do not care to be a part of this system, I do not care to be a worker bee doing anything and everything to mindlessly maintain the beehive.


----------



## Justright (Jul 7, 2017)

I'd be a shepherd, take the sheep out into the valley and bask in nature's beauty while the sheep grazed...sounds quaint, but dreamy! Also no company but my own ?


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

If my SA wasn't such a hassle during situations where public speaking is involved, I feel that a professor would be the best profession.

Time after time I've seen horrible professors being allowed to keep their jobs. I've seen courses run horribly. Content applied horribly. Unfair and unrealistic assessments being tossed around.

I loathe the one-implementation-fits-all mindset.

I believe people learn at their own pace and sometimes require more time than others to fully grasp something.

I've seen what makes a good professor/teacher and I've seen what makes a good course.

Teaching style aside, the content and the way you guide people leads to their eventual understanding.

I still don't understand why people aren't given all the time they require for certain exams--exams where it isn't the traditional multiple choice.

I hate unrealistic practices and unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A unique cartoonist, comic book writer and artist and a Children's book writer. I just started writing last year with my free time so nothing is really standing in my way unless I allow it. 

I draw stick people comic. I like making up stories in a humorous way. I want to show people that you don't need to have good artwork to be a cartoonist and comic book artists. Work with you own unique style even if it isn't the best like manga and Marvel.


----------



## Anony1468 (Sep 30, 2017)

I'd be a dancer or a performer of any kind. I'd want to make music videos alongside that and be some sort of screen writer for something. 

Or a psychologist because it's an interesting job.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*kill everyone*

who didn't let me to meet any employer>

so the world can thrive better


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

I would love to run an animal sanctuary, just have a huge amount of land to take all kinds of abused animals and give them happy lives. That would take a lot of money though and I don't ever see myself making enough money to buy the land, feed all the critters, and provide medical care for them. Sure would be a peaceful life though

Guess I could always volunteer I suppose


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd want to be an artist AND/OR a doctor (probably specialize - maybe an oncologist, surgeon, or even a psychiatrist), or a veterinarian and help animals.

I'm really creative and also like the idea of helping people/animals, but I'm not good with people and don't see these as a reality. No drive to go back to college, because I feel my social anxiety makes a career of any kind impossible.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

News Reporter


----------



## Marlo58 (Oct 9, 2017)

I always wanted to be a movie star. I love acting and theater but I had to be practical. Still nice to think about sometimes


----------



## TUTF (Oct 21, 2017)

Nothing stopping me? I would want to be a Wildlife Biologist. Perhaps one that could give commentary, David Attenbourough-style, to documentaries.


----------



## SerialPillock (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm doing what I want to be doing despite everything standing in my way.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Porn director, inventor, digital artist, psychology researcher, social justice warrior


----------



## SuperChimpanzee (Oct 26, 2017)

I'd see myself as a business owner and doing exceptional work in the Artificial Intelligence field. Or creating a software used by millions of people; that is pretty much my biggest dream. I would also do some kind of volunteer work.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Actress, Singer, Dancer, Physical Therapist, Web Developer, IT, Sonographer, Artist (of all kinds of media), Researcher


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

If nothing stood in my way financially I would be doing nothing all day but reading books to increase my knowledge and go on adventures around the world. I would not waste my time with a career.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Tenured professor of English literature at a reputable university. Hah.


----------

